# More from my Dad’s HO layout - 40+ photos



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Part 1 of ?
A rough estimate on overall size is 21 feet by 19 feet. He’s not an operator in the more serious sense. Pops is more into creating nice scenes, with an emphasis on doing neat elements within scenes. The trains are just something to tie the scenes together.









A hot dog vendor at a still-in-progress car show scene. Interior lighting was added.




































All the light fixtures, except the sign, in and around the VFW hall were scratch built. The billiard table was also scratch built.



















The silver street lights going up the hill and 1950s style guard rails were also scratch built.









Atop the hill going downgrade. Despite crossing the center line a little, still possibly my favorite shot.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

City Hall & Police station.


















Another animated sign from Miller Engineering.



















The mustard squirt bottle on the table is a bit over-sized, but he thought to add it. 

















Sunoco with scratch built pump island lighting.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

My favorite house. I’m hoping it goes into foreclosure so I can grab it lol









Note the engine bay light under the car hood.








A full daylight view of the front window lamp & porch sconce.


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Wow!!!!☕🍩🇨🇦


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Jumping back to the hill top commute.









A day time view of the earlier photo.




































This view is from the opposite end looking towards the hill road.


















The A&W drive in.

And below is the full-effect video of A&W.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Boy scouts camping with animated flickering camp fire.









Apologies, I missed this photo earlier. The Jewelry store.









Shipping up to Boston (Pops used to hitch hike from Detroit to Boston in the Navy).










That bus exiting the tunnel had custom headlights added (pre-woodland scenics lighted vehicles).









This is the custom Storm Lake Mobil that I built & modified. I’ve mentioned it here & there. A tiny photo is on the JL Innovative website. They asked how I did it. Not sure if they ever updated the kit. New ones might have a lighted “drum sign?” There’s also 3 lights below the drum pointing down. Dad did the garage and pump island lights.








Apologies for the sprue of truck mirrors; didn’t spot that until later. There is a tipped over trash can beside the car too, which only adds realism. That trash can (white & silver) was brass rod turned on a jewelers lathe by a dear friend of mine.


















The U Haul trailer I kitbashed, but never found suitable decals for the sides. U Haul trucks are a dime a dozen, trailers, nobody makes them.

And full-effect video of Storm Lake; garage sounds, engine revs, customer bell line dinging (when you’d pull in a car would trip a bell FYI for the younger gen).


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

A pair of gals washing their car meet John Milner from American Graffiti (he honks at them with the Ooga).














A neat little scene opposite the beach.









I’m calling this scrap yard Flint Salvage.


























Vehicles with headlights are starting to grow on me.









ATSF on display. Power company in the background.









Power plant main office and parking.









The main power plant building. The wall facing the camera is actually hinged for accessing the interior.

And to close things out, an couple over all views.


----------



## shortwrench (Nov 21, 2019)

Beautiful work. It's obvious that a work of thought went into the scenes. Really like the
sailor hitching a ride.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Great layout scenes.


----------



## Raege (Jan 7, 2022)

Fantastic scenes love the details and addition of music and sound effects.


----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

Very inspirational layout your father has, can you be chomping at the bit a little to get going on finalizing your layout and design? I see we have the same firehouse too. I like the interior views...








My firehouse I bought on the cheap, already built at a train show...it is pretty landlocked where it's hard to see the interior...









You Fathers layout reminds me to finish my street striping when I lay roadbeds...something I have been putting off.
I also like the Miller Engineered animated signs he has.








I bought 3 of them last week to add to my layout, a Zenith, Coppertone, and Lifesavers anamated signs...really helps convey a lively scene as does the drive In music...neat idea. If you could can you elaborate on the sound components used for the A&W drive in. Is your father using those recorded Greeting Card electronics to make the sounds?


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

Really like the detail!! Have to grab a burger from "Stan's" and like the Santa Fe 1905/3426 Tender Display...just cuz it doesn't run doesn't mean it's not usable!


----------



## RedManBlueState (Jan 9, 2013)

One of those houses needs a leg-lamp in the front window.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

SF Gal said:


> Very inspirational layout your father has, can you be chomping at the bit a little to get going on finalizing your layout and design? I see we have the same firehouse too. I like the interior views...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My track plan is 99% decided. The room still needs some finishing, but yeah I’m itching.
I THINK the A&W music is a discman with a cd on repeat, with headphone wire cut and spliced into a speaker. I THINK. I can double check if you want, but that was my suggestion to him was a cheap cd player.




RedManBlueState said:


> One of those houses needs a leg-lamp in the front window.


I’ve been wanting one for years. Turns out it’s too small to 3D print. I considered carving one from lighting sprue (found inside diesel locos) but while I’m ok at sculpting mountains and a world champion at sculpting semi-humanoid stick figures, a leg lamp is too precise a thing for me to fabricate. It’d look like an N scale elephant leg or O scale brake shoe at best. The only feasible option for me is a clear mini skirt figure to mutilate.


----------



## Oomowmow (10 mo ago)

That's one amazing layout. I really like all the detail and lighting! Super scenic.


----------

